# Neuwerk....



## messerfisch (29. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre im April auf die Nordsee-Insel Neuwerk.Nun meine fragen kann mir einer sagen ob ich das überhaupt fischen darf.....und wenn ja für welches Bundesland ich mir dann die Erlaubnisskarte holen muss ich wäre über Antworten sehr sehr dankbar.....





gruß messerfisch:vik:


----------



## maki1980 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Hi,

eigentlich müßte der Bundesfischerschein reichen.
Problem.. Die Insel liegt ja nun völlig im Tidebereich der Elbmündung und der Tiedehub
müßte gerade hier bestimmt gewaltig sein.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass dort irgendein Blei liegen bleibt.
Vielleicht kann dir jemand aus Cuxhaven helfen?!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mantafahrer (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Die Insel fällt bei Niedrigwasser ringsum trocken, da ist nicht viel mit Fisch. Einzige Ausnahme: der Bauernhafen. Aber ob da Fische drin sind, möchte ich bezweifeln.............
Guckst Du hier:

Wattwandern in Hamburg - verkehrsinfo.hamburg.de


----------



## messerfisch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

hört sich ja nicht so doll an .......Mein ihr da gibt es noch nicht einmal Platte?????? In den ganzen Prinlen?????Aber Hauptsache ist das ich da Angeln darf.....Wir fahren da hin auf Klassenfahrt für 2 Wochen und ich würde sterben wenn ich da nicht angeln könnte für 2 Wochen........#q! !!!!

Kriege ich die Erlaubnisskarten auch in Berlin????Und ihr seit euch sicher das,dass nicht NSG ist???



gruß Max:m


----------



## Mantafahrer (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Früher gab es reichlich Flundern in den Prielen, aber das ist vorbei. 
Für Deine weiteren Fragen klick mal hier:
Stadt Cuxhaven
Unten links findest Du die Kontaktadresse.....


----------



## Pikepauly (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Da ist leider wirklich nicht viel zu fangen.
Mit 17 auf Klassenfahrt hatte ich irgendwie andere Interessen.


----------



## messerfisch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da ist leider wirklich nicht viel zu fangen.
> Mit 17 auf Klassenfahrt hatte ich irgendwie andere Interessen.




So,so ......#6


gruß Max


----------



## Pikepauly (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Max ich finds ja gut, daß Du da mal angeln willst.
Aber leider ist da fast nix zu holen.
Ich wohne ja quasi direkt vor der Insel und bin öfter mal da.
Da gibts nicht viel zu fischen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Blink* (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

ui, zwei Wochen auf Neuwerk - das ist hart  |supergri

Aber zum Glück kann man bei Ebbe aufs Festland flitzen #6 (wobei, bitte nicht auf eigene Faust #d )


----------



## Pikepauly (2. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Ich find 2 Wochen Neuwerk prima!

Becks, Bacardi usw. ....


----------



## messerfisch (3. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Naja mal sehen was da so abgeht?????Wir sind da zur Ökologie und Astronomie Fahrt,Sprich 2 Wochen Arbeiten Arbeiten Arbeiten.....Da wäre ab und zu mal die Angel irgentwo in´s Wasser halten voll entspannend.....Aber wenn ihr meint das es dort nicht´s gibt, dann nehem ich halt meinen Lenkdrachen mit.....


gruß Max:vik:


----------



## maki1980 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Neuwerk....*

Den würde ich auch eher mitnehmen und wie Pikepauly schreibt die ein oder andere Fledermaus. :O)))

Gruß
Daniel


----------

